# One pic of my car



## TRUSE-R (Nov 6, 2002)

Heres a pic of my '93 Sentra SE-R with my new Fiber Images hood.








KEN


----------



## ladybunnz23 (Jun 26, 2003)

that hood looks awesome on that car....Now i know i'm getting one. I have a 94 sentra.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

super clean... gotta love them classics! what are her specs??


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Very nice! I like it a lot.

Corey


----------



## SE-R2NV (Jul 2, 2002)

Very nice car... Love the way it looks...


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

those rims work really well with your car, (they look like 98 ser/sel rims... am i right)

i dig the color


----------



## TRUSE-R (Nov 6, 2002)

Well heres a couple of pics of my car at the local dragstrip (GUAM)








Against a 4dr Civic with a B18C5 in it.
and.....








Against a Teg with a LS/VTEC..

Late,
KEN


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Hell yea, feels nice to lead the race doesn't it 



whiteb14 said:


> *super clean... gotta love them classics! what are her specs?? *


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Very nice!


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

nice and clean 

can't mess with this nissan


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

dude i cant help but smiling looking at those pics. gotta love it.


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

Nice SR20 sticker!!!


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Nice and clean, very nice. I love those rims on that car. Wish i can get one. Keep up the great work.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

nice! you shaved the front and back sidemarkers off. It looks nice like that.


----------



## Polaris (Aug 22, 2003)

Carbon fiber hoods look so amazing on silver cars.


----------



## TRUSE-R (Nov 6, 2002)

Thanks GUYS! Best time to date is 14.1 @ 100.XX (can't remember?). I was hoping to break into the 13s, but had a bad leak from the transmission. Once again, thanks for all the comments.


----------

